# Injured Turtle



## HBftw (May 10, 2011)

My husband and I have a male and female RES turtle for about 5 years now. They've been getting a long pretty well but the female has shown aggression towards the male.

However, the female attacked the male a week ago and really injured the male.
I don't know what to do. We don't have space or money to buy a separate tank. The female is currently living in our tub, the male in our 110 g tank. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to solve this problem? I just don't want the male to get hurt again. 

Thanks


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

You can make a temp divider with eggcrate.
I do this for my fish.
You'd probably need another dock/landing if theres only 1 in 1 side.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

You can get eggcrate/plastic grid cheap at Michael's craft stores.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

How much? I never thought of trying Michaels.
I always pick it up @ Rona or Home Depot of like $10-$12 a sheet.

You could even build another landing out of eggcrate.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

You could definitely divide the tank to separate them, but you would need another area for basking.

This is an excellent turtle site IMO HappyTurtlesPub.org they would be more then willing to help you with suggestions as well.

If your male isn't getting any better you might want to take him to the vet at this point, its what I would suggest.

We have a 3 1/2 year old cooter (female).


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

as you probably know, turtles are territorial animals.
after 5 years of owning RES theyre probably 5+ inches by now, especially the female. and with a 110g tank filled up 3/4 way(?), theres probably not enough space for them.

You can try egg crate to divide them if u want them in the same tank. or separate tanks.
a basking area can easily/cheaply be made with either egg crate or plexiglass.

the link to the forum posted above is good. but you may also want to try out Turtle Forum.com
Lots of experts on there.

ive got a razorback, malayan snail-eating, and a false map turtle.

keeping posting on here if u need help, and myself and others are more than willing to help you with a solution.

my honest opinion right now for you if u dont have the $$$$ is to either use egg crate or a big rubbermaid container, if youve got the space. The tub works too if you have an extra shower/tub at your place  Atleast its easy to do water changes there


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you're near Maple Ridge and need a good reptile vet, Adrian Walton at Dewdney Animal Hospital on 228th is excellent. He does a lot of work with the reptile rescues.

The rubbermaid idea is great - you can get the really huge ones at Superstore that are probably close to 90g and cost maybe $30.


----------

